# Kidding thread... *update* Doe not letting her kids nurse. What do I do??



## newbiekat (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi guys! I'm so excited about kidding season! This is our second year having our goats kid. Last year we had 3, this year we have SIX! So excited!! I didn't start a kidding thread last year cuz I hardly knew what I was doing... Well, I still don't think I know what I'm doing, but at least we know when they are due this year and what (sort of) to expect.

So I guess I'll start by introducing my beautiful boy... His name is Romeo. Funny story about Romeo... We originally had another buck planned (brown with big tan spots all over). We got him because he was spotted and we wanted spotted babies... Well, he got pneumonia and died this summer, so we found Romeo. When we got him, the lady said, and I quote "we call him Romeo... He's bred everything within the 2 mile radius of our house." Hahaha!  So we got him, brought him home, and put a marking harness on him and let him go to town.  He is not spotted, but there are spots in his genes. The lady we bought him from said none of her girls produced spots before this last year, and all of them threw spots after being bred by him.  Oh, and he's huge.



 

Now... The girls!

This is Chunk... My baby. Due Feb 12th... Starting to form an udder. Eating like a... well... CHUNK! 


 






And Screech...she makes the funniest noise when she hollers... Due Feb 13th... Starting to lose her plug and form an udder.


 



 

And Daisy... Due Feb 12th. We call her Big Momma. She's our biggest goat, and was as wide as a house last year when she was getting ready to kid... She doesn't seem as big this year... But, we do still have a few weeks to go.


----------



## newbiekat (Jan 20, 2014)

Then we have Cloud, Due Feb 13th... Lost her one buckling last year. Hoping for at least one doeling for her...









Pawnee. Due Feb 18th...


 



 

and finally Petunia. Daisy's doe from last year. Due Feb. 20th.  She was an oops... Romeo jumped a 5 ft. barbed wire fence lined with electricity AND a cattle panel to get in with her. That wasn't supposed to happen.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 20, 2014)

LoneOakGoats said:


>


. They r all so cute! Good luck! Also what breeds are they all. They kind of look different. I don' t know breeds. Is the first 1 a boar?


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 21, 2014)

It sounds like Romeo is one determined critter.


----------



## newbiekat (Jan 21, 2014)

The first one is a boer, the second we believe is a boer but not for sure, if anyone else knows, feel free to chime in    The rest are Nubians. 

Mike, yes! He definitely was! We are gonna definitely try to make it when she kids to make sure all goes well, but ya never know...


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 23, 2014)

It looks like the second one is a boar, but i could easily be wrong. I can't wait!! I always love following kidding threads!

I CAN'T WAIT!!! Am i'm sure your are even more anxious!


----------



## Support (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow! A lot of new babies coming really soon!

Please keep us posted.


----------



## daisyjack (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 24, 2014)

I am very excited for you! I can't wait to here some more news!!!!! All the mommies are very cute!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 30, 2014)

Good luck with the kidding! Romeo is a handsome boy!


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 31, 2014)

rebelINny said:


> Good luck with the kidding! Romeo is a handsome boy!


 
He is a really handsome boy and he looks huge in the picture!


----------



## newbiekat (Feb 10, 2014)

All the girls got their pre-kidding haircuts this weekend  we clipped them down, not all the way cuz I still think it's way too cold for them to be naked back there.  But we clipped the backsides and their udders that are slowly growing!

Temperatures today and tomorrow aren't supposed to be over 30, and the lows are supposed to be 13 and 18 tmw... Eeek! 150 days is Wednesday for two of them, and Thursday for two... Hopefully they go right on time, the temperatures are supposed to be much better then! 40 and 51 with lows in the mid 20. I can handle that!

Oh, and I'm supposed to be gone over the weekend, leaving Friday (of course!!) so I'm *REALLY* hoping they go on time!! Hubby will be there but it's just not the same!


----------



## taylorm17 (Feb 10, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## newbiekat (Feb 13, 2014)

Yesterday was our first due date, annnnddd nothing!   Today is our second due date... As of this morning before I left for work no one looked ready to go. I leave TONIGHT for my trip.   Come onnn girls!!

I just hope at least one goes today before I have to leave! My husband is on watch when I'm gone, and I'm sure it'll be fine, but I want to BE THERE!!    

ETA: today's temps are in the 40's and it's supposed to be 60 by this weekend! It's not been above freezing for about 2 weeks I think. Maybe this will bribe them into kidding? I HOPE I HOPE I HOPE!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## taylorm17 (Feb 13, 2014)

come on girls, mama wants to see your babies!!!!!


----------



## Amarisus (Feb 14, 2014)

Romeo is so handsome! And going such great lengths to be with petunia, it must be "true love"


----------



## newbiekat (Feb 14, 2014)

Screech went sometime early this morning!! Of course I was already on the road by then. My husband sent me pics (two boys), said all was good, both were up nursing, she passed the afterbirth, all was good, so he went to work. Well... He came home and said one of them is laying flat, hollering. He said it doesn't look like it can get up, and is nursing very little. What do I do?? BoSe?? B12?? HELP PLEASEE!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 14, 2014)

I would get a vet involved as quickly as possible. I would suspect an injury. Maybe squished or stepped on in a bad way???? They can usually handle a little bit of getting stepped on (they cry and wriggle free) , but laying flat out and crying sounds bad to me.

After standing to nurse already, selenium deficiency shouldn't prohibit standing again, usually they are just wobbly and weaker in the rear from the start if that is the issue.....


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 15, 2014)

How are things this morning.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 15, 2014)

Maybe he got chilled and needs to be warmed up?? Hope he is ok.


----------



## newbiekat (Feb 17, 2014)

Sorry guys, thanks for your help, I've been in a completely different state since Friday, hubby has been home taking care of baby... Here's what happened. Friday afternoon he found baby lying flat. Legs splayed out each direction. He brought baby 1 inside gave it BoSe, and B12. He said baby was cold, wouldn't suck... So he wrapped him in towels, put him in front of a space heater and sat with him for a little bit. After a while he was able to get up, and wanted to suck on his finger but not the nipple. He was able to use a syringe to drop some colostrum into baby's mouth, he took maybe 3 cc's. Then he tricked baby into sucking on the nipple by sticking the syringe into the nipple with enough suction that when he sucked even a little bit, he would get milk. He finally drank about 3 full syringes (6cc's each) at one point. Hubby said he was pretty skinny when he brought him in. So I suspect he missed a feeding at one point throughout the day or something and got really weak. And mom is a FF so she's learning how to care for them. I think she's still not the best, but not terrible.   Anyways. So DH finally gets some food in baby 1, he was up standing for a little bit, then went and took a nap. DH kept baby 1 in the house Friday night and most of the day Saturday checking every couple hours on him and his brother (who was doing fine outside). Well, at the 2am check everything was good inside and out. When he went back at 4:30am, baby 2 outside was lethargic, almost seemingly doing worse than baby 1 in the beginning was. So he brought him in, tried to get him warm, but it failed. No idea what happened, but he didn't make it 

So after that incident Saturday morning, DH kept baby 1 inside until he felt he was good enough on his feet. Once he felt baby 1 was doing well enough he let him outside with momma to nurse, keeping a close eye on him. He had been giving him colostrum from momma as well as some frozen colostrum that we had from last year. The weather was around 55 degrees (finally). So he kept momma and baby 1 outside separated from the herd Saturday and Sunday, and even today. He had a couple heat lamps in the barn to make sure that baby didn't get chilled throughout the night. As of this morning DH tells me baby 1 is doing good. Nursing well, up and around, but DH did say he doesn't walk around as much as he's expecting. But otherwise he is doing well. So... Long story short we lost the one we thought was the stronger of the two, and the one that was struggling is now doing well. Wish we had them both!  thank you so much for your suggestions, sorry I had been so distant this weekend!

As for the other girls...
Still have 5 more to go, 3 of which had due dates on 2/12 and 2/13 (150 days). Today would be day 155 and 156 and DH says none look ready to go... So now I'm wondering if my dates are wrong... Is it possible for them to go past day 155?

Here are pics for y'all! I know you love pics as much as I do 
(Sorry for the bad quality, they were taken with the phone)



 
Screech and the two boys Friday morning.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 17, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Sounds like Dh is doing a great job too!
Glad things are looking a little better.

Pic #1 is BEAUTIFUL!
Really should submit that for POW.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 17, 2014)

What a sweet husband you have! I'm sure you have been having a hard time not being home,  but what a great support system!! 
Sorry you lost one of the babies, but so thankful and happy for you for your one healthy boy and mama! The boy is beautiful!!!!


----------



## newbiekat (Feb 17, 2014)

> So sorry for your loss. Sounds like Dh is doing a great job too!
> Glad things are looking a little better.



Yes. He's been wonderful. He hates being there having to deal with it alone, but he's done a great job. I get back late tonight so hopefully the girls wait till at least tomorrow to kid.



> The boy is beautiful!!!!


Thank you! I'm excited to see how the rest of the babies will turn out, this one has awesome spots! Romeo has done a wonderful job so far. Though I'm hoping for some girls...  I hope this boy streak doesn't continue. I will need help with names once this is all said and done BYH members!!


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh, I'm so sorry!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss  That's awesome your husband is taking such great care of the first little guy, though.   That is such a blessing!!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 17, 2014)

Regarding your question about the 155+days gestation-
I do not have personal experience, but to my knowledge it is not common.  Did you have your does in with Romeo for longer than a week? Did you know for sure when they were bred/in cycle? We all find ourselves doubting our record keeping and we 'thought' breeding took place. I know I'm plenty guilty! 
As long as your girls do not seem in distress of any kind, I'm sure they didn't take as early as you thought and just like to torture you as our beauties love to do to us impatiently waiting for new kids!


----------



## newbiekat (Feb 18, 2014)

Buckling- thank you, yes he was in longer than a week,not sure how much longer, he was wearing a marking harness. I put down the first date I saw their back ends colored. So maybe they didn't take right away?  If not, would it be the whole next heat cycle that I'd have to wait for them to kid? Or could they have taken late in their cycle and I'm just looking at a few more days?

When I got home late last night/early this morning, I went into the barn to see baby. He's SO DANG CUTE! He's doing good, and momma is doing good as well. He is loving those heat lamps! Momma is doing better with mothering, I think it's helped that DH has kept her in the pen with baby, only letting her out to browse a small portion of the day. Baby seems to be wobbly on his feet, and DH told me that earlier today he walked about 30 steps backwards then did kind of a half circle... Is that just him getting his bearings on this new walking thing?

Also, Chunk was up when I went in to check, (at 3am that doesn't sound right), and her sides were sunken in. I'm not very good at the lig check, I have no idea what I'm feeling for, but she did look very sunken in up top. No goo yet, but I have a feeling (or maybe I'm just hoping for) tomorrow might be the day. I keep telling myself they were just waiting for me to get back from my trip,  but I know that doesn't follow the doe code at all!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 18, 2014)

https://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html#labor

This is a visual for feeling ligaments. Its a bit odd at firsr, but soon you'll get the feel for it and say OH MY! Its a wonderful indicator. 

If your describing the girls vulvas being pink, remember it couldve been from friction from mounting. Or, the first day of her heat cycle when she had another day to go! Some does can have their ovulation for more then a day.

Lets see how your gals do. If they have dropped bellies and sucken in backs, that is a sign theyare verrrrry close!!! So glad your home with your girls!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## newbiekat (Feb 18, 2014)

I was right!! Chunk had twins this morning! Two by 7:45! One girl, one boy! Both of them have a face just like momma 




Another question for you smart people out there... I had to go to work. (Late of course). She needed help with the first doeling, she was coming out one foot and head. So I helped. How much pen g should I give her? Also, she had both of them by 7:45, and by 9:30 she still had the afterbirth hanging... I had to go to work, will I know when I get home if she passed it?

So glad she ignored the doe code and waited till I got home! I love being there for the births.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 18, 2014)

Penicillin is 5cc SQ  for every 100lbs. If she was already passing the afterbirth, she should be good. there could be the whole thing, or part left depending on if she has injested any. 

Many many many congratulations on your new kids and being there for them!!!!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 18, 2014)

I am sorry you lost one, that always hurts but sometimes no matter what we do nature has another idea.  That little guy is so cute.

I have had does go  161 days and past 155 is not that uncommon AT ALL, especially not with the larger breeds.  I hand breed my goats most of the time so I know the exact day. I don't even start looking at them unitl 155.

And as far as breeds, I think that there is a good chance that Screech is a saanen boer cross.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 18, 2014)

Congrats on the kids!! They are so cute!  I'm with you ; I love to be there for the kiddings, too!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 20, 2014)

Congrats on all the new kids and sorry for your loss of one. That is always heartbreaking.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 20, 2014)

Congratulations and my empathy all the same.


----------



## newbiekat (Feb 20, 2014)

Guess what guess what guess what?!?!

When I arrived home yesterday I saw some blobs on the ground and two mommas standing by them. I was confused thinking, well... Who's are they? Well... I went straight into the pasture and I saw not only did I have a set of TRIPLETS  I also had a set of twins laying right by them that I didn't see..    That would explain the two mommas standing there! Then I look around and noticed one of the three sisters was not around... Not in the barn... Couldn't find her. Then she pops her head around the round hay bale making those cooing noises... So I go check... ANOTHER SET OF TWINS!!   All three sisters went on the same day!! I'm so glad they went yesterday too cuz the weather was AWESOME! 65 degrees with a slight wind. Perfect!   Seven total kids! 4 boys, 3 girls. Not quite the ratio I was hoping for but that's ok. All are HEALTHY all are up, standing well, nursing, doing well. So so so so glad!! 

So the total count as of today is 10 kids (lost one of Screech's which was a boy): 4 girls, 6 boys. One left to go. Petunia. If you remember, she's my oops. I'm hoping she just has one and it goes smoothly, and baby is health. That's all I hope for with her. She's due today.  

I LOVE KIDDING SEASON!!!    Pics to come! Don't worry I won't let you guys down.


----------



## Amarisus (Feb 20, 2014)

How exciting!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow! How awesome! Three at once! That is a quick way to increase your herd numbers lol congrats on all those happy healthy babies!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 20, 2014)

WOWZA! Now that's a WELCOME HOME MOM!!! I'm jealous! I just got home, checked the barn and all I got was blank stares of YOU'RE LATE WITH MY DINNER! Lol.

Many congratulations!  Very happy for you and happy healthy babies and mamas!


----------



## newbiekat (Feb 20, 2014)

> WOWZA! Now that's a WELCOME HOME MOM!!! I'm jealous! I just got home, checked the barn and all I got was blank stares of YOU'RE LATE WITH MY DINNER! Lol.



Heck yeah!! Such a perfect welcome! I was so excited!!

Even more news!! Petunia, my last one kidded on her due date! A single doe. Up and doing well.   My concern is that Petunia is not being the best mother... Granted she is young, and a FF... When I got home the baby was in the barn, still wet, and Petunia was out in the pasture. So when I got home I penned Petunia and baby up together. And I don't know if this has anything to do with her behavior, because I know not all eat the afterbirth, but she passed the afterbirth and didn't eat it... She would dance around and not let baby nurse. I had her held and gave her some grain and helped baby find the teat and once baby was latched, she wouldn't fight her as much. But I've had to help hold Petunia to get baby to nurse...  She will sniff sometimes but not lick and keep baby clean, baby makes noise and only occasionally does Petunia make a slight sound to respond. It seems like the other 3 mommas in there (all penned where they can see each other through the fences) are responding to baby's noises more than Petunia is. I'm afraid she won't take to her. Is there anything I can do to encourage her maternal instincts?


----------



## newbiekat (Feb 22, 2014)

Well, it seems like Petunia has taken to her kid a little more. She talks to her and lets her nurse now! Today we let all the mommas out in the pasture and kept all the kids in the pen... We noticed that when we let mommas in to nurse, everyone nursed, except Daisy. Our second timer, the one with the trips. She was doing awesome since Wednesday but when we let them out today she didn't want anything to do with her kids. Everyone else would be nursing and she wouldn't let hers nurse at all. She would kick and walk away. Like from 12:30 till 5pm! They need to eat more than that, right?? What's the deal?? What do I do? I locked her back up with her trips, but she goes straight to laying down. I feel like shes just being stubborn because the past couple days we have given her grain, I don't know why but I just feel like she's being stubborn and not letting them nurse because we haven't given her grain. We gave her like 1/4 scoop of grain this afternoon to see if she would stand for them, and she would. Is she just being a snot, and stubborn?? HELPP!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 22, 2014)

First, congrats on the kids!!! And, wow, three does in one day- how neat is that!  

Second, were you out there the entire with your doe that has triplets from 12:30-5pm?  Have you checked to see if her udder is empty or full?  

  I have a doe who's kids nurse her A LOT; of course, all kids do that but hers are super persistent and will continue to nurse even if much milk isn't there to get which frustrates her so she will pull up her leg to get them to stop or move away or, if that doesn't work, she just lays down to get a break.  She does let them nurse (usually when there is one kid on each teat) and she is a fine mama goat.  She doesn't seem to like them nursing much when she's eating grain (which seems a little crazy, doesn't it?  )


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 22, 2014)

That ^ and you can also feel the babies stomachs to feel if they are full or not. That will give you a good idea of if they'll need to be helped along - or if you need to feed the momma!

Also sorry to hear about your little buckling , it's never easy to lose one - somehow especially when it's the one doing so well you're not braced for it! So glad your other does made up for it with their wonderful surprise!


----------



## newbiekat (Feb 22, 2014)

These are not the best pictures, they were taken in the barn, in the dark... I will get more soon!

The first 3 are Daisy's trips. Girl, Boy, Girl.


 

 



Cloud's two boys. 



Pawnee's two. Boy on the right, girl on the left. 



Screech and her Valentine's boy. Just got disbudded yesterday!



Chunk and her twins. Girl in front, boy behind. Boy's dragging legs are gone! He followed her around the pasture today!!


----------



## newbiekat (Feb 22, 2014)

Pioneer Chicken- I wasn't out there the whole time, but the kids were locked in a pen so they couldn't get to momma. Only way they could was when we went out in 2 hour intervals and opened them up. Every time we did, she didn't let them nurse. So it's not like they nursed when I wasn't looking cuz they didn't have access... They followed her around a few times, and their bellies aren't very full. I don't get it, cuz she has been great with them in the pen since Wednesday! Those babies ALWAYS seemed to be eating. Today was just weird, and not like her. I checked her bag and she's got plenty of milk, she's not dry... I don't know what to do... There's no way the babies aren't hungry... They pestered for a little while then it seemed like they said forget it and laid down to take a nap... I'm guessing they're alright cuz they aren't consistently crying right? But when mom gets up they WANT to eat and she's not letting them...


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 22, 2014)

How is momma's temp? Is momma eating drinking pooping well? Is she up and active or laying around?


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 22, 2014)

I would probably leave them with her, check them in a few hours and if they still have empty bellies, I would milk her and feed them.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 22, 2014)

newbiekat said:


> Pioneer Chicken- I wasn't out there the whole time, but the kids were locked in a pen so they couldn't get to momma. Only way they could was when we went out in 2 hour intervals and opened them up. Every time we did, she didn't let them nurse. So it's not like they nursed when I wasn't looking cuz they didn't have access... They followed her around a few times, and their bellies aren't very full. I don't get it, cuz she has been great with them in the pen since Wednesday! Those babies ALWAYS seemed to be eating. Today was just weird, and not like her. I checked her bag and she's got plenty of milk, she's not dry... I don't know what to do... There's no way the babies aren't hungry... They pestered for a little while then it seemed like they said forget it and laid down to take a nap... I'm guessing they're alright cuz they aren't consistently crying right? But when mom gets up they WANT to eat and she's not letting them...



Okay, got it.  I'm afraid I can't help you much since I haven't had that experience.   I'd see about what doing what Southern said and depending on how that is, do what SA Farm said. Or, you may just have to bottle feed the kids anyway if mama's not doing it.    I'll definitely be watching this and I hope it gets figured out!


----------



## newbiekat (Feb 23, 2014)

Southern, I'm not sure what her temp is, I guess I'll have to find that out. I've never done that before, what kind of thermometer do I need and how far do I stick it in?  Momma isn't lethargic, but kinda does circles in her pen to get away from her babies, and then when she has a chance she lays down. Doesn't seem off, just strange that she was so good at feeding them, and then we let her out and all the sudden she forgets how to feed them?  One thing I forgot to mention, is she seems pretty skinny... How can I get weight on her fast? I've been giving her a scoop of sweet feed and a scoop of noble goat 16 every day since she kidded... All of them are getting that... I did notice that she would go to town on the alfalfa hay that we were giving them, and then we switched to regular grass hay, and she seems to turn her nose up to that. Sort of like it's not good enough for her after she's had the alfalfa. 

When I went to check them this morning, I gave her grain and all babies nursed just for a little bit while she was eating. But once she was done she went back to sitting down... The babies seem like they're doing ok, not lethargic or anything, but one of her trips is really small, and the other two seem to be pushing her away from getting to eat, so I'm wondering if they aren't pushing her away and she's not getting as much a s she needs? She's my main concern, but they all seem to be doing ok... So I don't know if I'm just not seeing her nurse, or what, cuz she doesn't seem to care about them at all.  

Sorry for the rambling.


----------



## newbiekat (Feb 24, 2014)

I checked her temp, 102.1... Normal right? Suppose to be 101-103?

I had a thought, anyone have any idea supporting or against?   I thought maybe she was just too full and so sore, so I put her up on the stand, milked her out a little, to relieve pressure, she didn't fight me at all. Then I grabbed her babies and put them on the stand with her. They nursed her till she was just about dry. So as of last night (well, 2am) they all had full bellies... I checked them this morning (6:30am), gave her grain, she did the same old song and dance. Ran in circles from her babies, not letting them nurse, had a few bites of grain then laid back down. Then DH checked her earlier this afternoon and he watched her get up and take a big long drink (which tells me she hadn't gotten up much before then). While she was drinking, the babies fought over the teats, and they had about 20 seconds of drink time split between the three, and then she kicked them off again, walked off, and laid back down.

I really am wondering if she's pitching a fit that she isn't getting any alfalfa hay anymore... We are gonna try giving her free choice minerals this afternoon, and alfalfa hay, and see if that doesn't do anything for her.

Another thought I had is, I wonder if we pulled one baby so she didn't constantly have three fighting to eat? Maybe 3 is too much for her? I was gonna try to pull one for a short period of time and see if that helps. And like SA said, I was thinking of milking her out in the morning, and giving the babies a full bottle in the so I know at least they're getting enough to fill their bellies at least once a day...

Anyone have any thoughts?   It's not normal for a momma to be so good at nursing all three for 3 or 4 days then all the sudden kick them off like she doesn't want anything to do with them, is it??


----------



## Missy (Feb 24, 2014)

I am getting really jealous! all those adorable babies! .... and none for me. I just love floppy eared goats! Congrats!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 25, 2014)

I would give the littlest one a bottle.  leave the baby with it's siblings but offer it a bottle three times a day.  That way they aren't fighting over two teats.


----------



## newbiekat (Feb 27, 2014)

Good idea. I think I'll do that. Thank you Jodief. 

Everyone is doing well so far... Daisy's three are still doing alright, still alive so I think they are ok. Still smaller than the rest but I just assume it's because they were trips?

We had all of the mommas with their babies in separate pens for a few days, but I think they were getting agitated, and I think we were getting too nervous that we were overdoing it, running in the way of nature... So we opened everyone up, they have two corners of the barn with heat lamps on them and let them have at it. I was so nervous because I was afraid babies would be trampled, but it seems everyone is doing well. I try to stay out of the barn cuz they get riled up when I walk in, so I just peek in from outside. 007 style   They all seem to be doing well, and even in the single digits, the babies seem to all be bundled up together, and aren't shivering or anything... So all seems well... Hopefully it is.

Will post more pics soon! Once I have time!


----------



## bloonskiller911 (May 5, 2014)

so where is the rest of the story?!? did the small triplet make it well with a bottle.  how are they all doing now.  at almost 3 months old they should be lots of fun now!!!


----------



## newbiekat (Jun 26, 2014)

Sorry for the extreme delay in response! Summer hits and everything goes haywire!

Update:
All are doing well! We sold the buckling so she only had the two (including the little one). I think three was just too much for her this year. Hopefully next year she will produce multiples again and do better. Once we sold the buckling she let the other two nurse just fine. I didn't need to supplement a bottle, and the two have done just fine! The little one is still a runt. She is TINY compared to the rest. Even the two that are a month and a half younger than her. They have completely surpassed her size. She just seems... squatty. Lol... I will see about trying to get pictures this afternoon. (I have said that in the past, we'll see how successful I am though )


----------



## newbiekat (Jun 26, 2014)

Success! Here she and her sister are!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 26, 2014)

Gorgeous


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 27, 2014)

They are just precious!  So pretty


----------

